# Kuwa Mulberry Branches?



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anyone used these in a tank (www.save-on-crafts.com/kuwa1.html)? Will they hold up in the high humidity and if they are sprayed directly by a mistking nozzle? They look really cool and I would love to incorporate them into my new tank if they wont rot away.


----------



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

I cant figure out how to get the link to work properly but if you copy it to your URL then it will take you to the right page.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

They are probably sprayed with preservatives and flame retardant. Even if they aren't, mulberry is a very soft wood, and will likely break down quickly.


----------



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I guess I will find something else. What makes you think they would be sprayed with preservatives and flame retardant? I have read many people buy ghostwood from that site, would that have the same issue? I am looking at getting a piece of ghostwood from them as well.


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

mulberry is a close relative to Hedge aka Osage Orange, it has been the staple for fence posts for hundred yrs or more, it is rot resistant and very hard wood. I have personally made a Bow (my other addiction! Traditional Archery!!) from a hundred year old Hedge post and its very durable....
Mulberry is also tough and hard wood. 
it is high in Tannins, dont know about a Viv but I do know my wood..
Larry


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Save on Crafts is a great place. Tons of great wood thats NOT TREATED. some of their stuff is bleached tho. Keep an eye out for the sandblasted stuff. You can also call them and they will tell you everyThing about the wood.


----------

